# did something w acceptance rate change?



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

I all only 4 weeks into driving uber... but I did have 18 declines... now all the sudden it went to only 11 declines!

I know, when i was new i was not accepting pings while i still had a pax with me, so that helped rack up my declines in the beginning (i didn't know any better at the time). i wonder if they gave forgiveness for that, or how my declines disappeared?!?!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

It resets each 30 day period.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Sweet Jesus 96%. No wonder uber has gotten rid of surges and keeps bringing down rates. ??‍♂


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

im in a


Nightrider82 said:


> Sweet Jesus 96%. No wonder uber has gotten rid of surges and keeps bringing down rates. ??‍♂


im in a smaller town, easy to get around...no crazy traffic. Not much to decline here. Plus, i get most my rides from just being logged in at my house. I live on a busy street, very close to airport and major highway.

also, i get .87/mile here.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

kos um uber said:


> View attachment 357508


Good job my friend ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Nightrider82 said:


> Sweet Jesus 96%. No wonder uber has gotten rid of surges and keeps bringing down rates. ??‍♂


If u ran a company where disposable nonemployees were satisfied 
with pennies, you wouldn't give 'em dollars ?

Problem ain't uber
Problem is the drivers✔


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> I all only 4 weeks into driving uber... but I did have 18 declines... now all the sudden it went to only 11 declines!
> 
> I know, when i was new i was not accepting pings while i still had a pax with me, so that helped rack up my declines in the beginning (i didn't know any better at the time). i wonder if they gave forgiveness for that, or how my declines disappeared?!?!


The first thing you have to do is lower your AR rate. Are you trying to accomplish Uber pro?
We don't like high AR rates up in here.
If you are at home, take your time, finish your sandwich, complete some errands, don't just sit with phone in hand ready to accept. Learn what parts of your small town ask for really short rides. Then decline them. I am in a very small town/city and I am at home a lot when dings come, but I decline from areas that usually end up minimum fairs. Or the dollar store. Either way as you get more into it, you'll learn that the strategy's to maximize time and income will be damaging to AR rates. Highest money makers have the lowest AR rates as they learn what offers to decline. But good job, welcome to the club.

Worry about review rating and cancelling after accepting. Forget the AR rate, it's only a disadvantage to jump every offer even if your on the throne.???


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> If u ran a company where disposable nonemployees were satisfied
> with pennies, you wouldn't give 'em dollars ?
> 
> Problem ain't uber
> Problem is the drivers✔


First of all drivers ARE employees by the legal definition. Second, you would give them dollars and not pennies because it is the law. While the US used to be socioculturally bound by laws, it has become quite lawless starting from the top and it has worked itself into the fabric of Wall Street and Corporations quite well. Problem is Uber. They are the ones who created this culture outside the bounds of US employment laws. Your view is that of someone living in the third world where laws and regulations are viewed as nuisances that can be bought off politically or monetarily. This company does not contribute to US society becoming better but instead is laughing at laws and regulations that were put in place so corporations couldn't do exactly what they are doing......exploiting people (drivers, paxoles, and investors)


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

kos um uber said:


> View attachment 357508


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> If u ran a company where disposable nonemployees were satisfied
> with pennies, you wouldn't give 'em dollars ?
> 
> Problem ain't uber
> Problem is the drivers✔


And until drivers figure it out, the rates will continue to decline. I am amazed that drivers can't connect the dots and realize that drivers have ultimate control of the rates and overall experience.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> im in a
> 
> im in a smaller town, easy to get around...no crazy traffic. Not much to decline here. Plus, i get most my rides from just being logged in at my house. I live on a busy street, very close to airport and major highway.
> 
> also, i get .87/mile here.


You also get a lousy .75 base fare, a truly terrible 7 cents per minute, and a shockingly horrendous $1.95 minimum fare !!!

For $1.95, it's not even worth starting the car let alone drive to pick someone up.



#professoruber said:


> And until drivers figure it out, the rates will continue to decline. I am amazed that drivers can't connect the dots and realize that drivers have ultimate control of the rates and overall experience.


97% of drivers DO figure it out and quit every year.

The REAL problem is and always has been that perpetually high numbers of Third World immigrants continue to SIGN UP.

Govt plays a large role in the creation and perpetuation of this problem.

Our federal govt's policy of allowing perpetually high rates of Third World immigration into this country literally gives these scumbag companies the replacement drivers they so desperately need on a silver platter.

Govt intervention is the only hope drivers have of getting major improvements in pay rates and treatment from these scum companies.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The REAL problem is and always has been that perpetually high numbers of Third World immigrants continue to SIGN UP.
> 
> Govt plays a large role in the creation and perpetuation of this problem.
> 
> ...


So, are you one of those "build the wall" people?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

I support building the wall, but the wall won't help rideshare drivers because the vast majority of immigrant drivers are LEGAL immigrants.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I support building the wall, but the wall won't help rideshare drivers because the vast majority of immigrant drivers are LEGAL immigrants.


Well, then we should work regular, high paying jobs...and simply enjoy rideshare service when we need it, and thank these legal immigrants for the job that they are doing, for giving us cheap fairs!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Well, then we should work regular, high paying jobs...and simply enjoy rideshare service when we need it, and thank these legal immigrants for the job that they are doing, for giving us cheap fairs!


That's ridiculous.

No American worker should have their wages decimated in the occupation of their choice because their govt, which is supposed to ALWAYS put the interests of Americans FIRST, has decided to flood the country with foreign labor.

Many Americans would like to do rideshare, and many used to do it, but the horrendous pay rates drove most of them out.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> im in a
> 
> im in a smaller town, easy to get around...no crazy traffic. Not much to decline here. Plus, i get most my rides from just being logged in at my house. I live on a busy street, very close to airport and major highway.
> 
> also, i get .87/mile here.


Pretry bad when 87 cents is considered good.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> im in a
> 
> im in a smaller town, easy to get around...no crazy traffic. Not much to decline here. Plus, i get most my rides from just being logged in at my house. I live on a busy street, very close to airport and major highway.
> 
> also, i get .87/mile here.


 87 cents a MILE??!?! And I'm in the pay at .68c? what a joke.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> That's ridiculous.
> 
> No American worker should have their wages decimated in the occupation of their choice because their govt, which is supposed to ALWAYS put the interests of Americans FIRST, has decided to flood the country with foreign labor.
> 
> Many Americans would like to do rideshare, and many used to do it, but the horrendous pay rates drove most of them out.


You are correct....with the foreign labor thing...but, we are well past being a true, sovereign nation. It was fun while it lasted. But, every great country has an expiration date. Children that grow up through our school system do not know what to defend. Game is ending. It's all good...just have to adjust to what is to come.



Greenfox said:


> 87 cents a MILE??!?! And I'm in the pay at .68c? what a joke.


yeah, i drove to Kansas City one weekend to see what I could do there in a bigger city...didnt realize they only get 68 cents per mile! I'll just stick to my city of Wichita, KS....pay is great for a second job!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> You are correct....with the foreign labor thing...but, we are well past being a true, sovereign nation. It was fun while it lasted. But, every great country has an expiration date. Children that grow up through our school system do not know what to defend. Game is ending. It's all good...just have to adjust to what is to come


Unlike you, I don't believe the American people should give up and surrender.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Unlike you, I don't believe the American people should give up and surrender.


I am not surrendering. I believe fight to the finish. I'm just saying though...as far as voting blocks, the numbers are going to drastically change. We lost when we let so many foreigners come in and influence our elections to change the fabric of the country. That part already happened. We didn't fight that. It just happened while we were all busy with our day to day lives.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> 87 cents a MILE??!?! And I'm in the pay at .68c? what a joke.


Wichita drivers also get a pathetic 7 cents per minute and a shockingly bad $1.95 minimum fare, so I doubt you'd want to be paid Wichita rates.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Wichita drivers also get a pathetic 7 cents per minute and a shockingly bad $1.95 minimum fare, so I doubt you'd want to be paid Wichita rates.


Wichita tips well, pay per mile is the most important factor. I drove in Kansas City for 68 cents...not worth my time. Who cares about "wait time"...such a small factor!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Wichita tips well, pay per mile is the most important factor. I drove in Kansas City for 68 cents...not worth my time. Who cares about "wait time"...such a small factor!


A measly 87 cents per mile in no way, shape, or form can overcome the other terrible rates such as the 7.5 cents per minute and the unbelievably terrible $1.95 minimum fare that makes short trips a no-go.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> A measly 87 cents per mile in no way, shape, or form can overcome the other terrible rates such as the 7.5 cents per minute and the unbelievably terrible $1.95 minimum fare that makes short trips a no-go.


so...I have 0 minimum fair rides out of my 250+ drives...so it is a non-factor.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> so...I have 0 minimum fair rides out of my 250+ drives...so it is a non-factor.


The horrible 7.5 cents per minute is certainly a factor.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The horrible 7.5 cents per minute is certainly a factor.


how much do you make per minute where you drive?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> how much do you make per minute where you drive?


Like every other market with the possible exception of NYC, the rates here in DC suck

Here in DC the rates are 91 cents base fare/ 60 cents per mile/ 22.5 cents per minute/ $3.75 minimum fare



kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> so...I have 0 minimum fair rides out of my 250+ drives...so it is a non-factor.


How have you been able to avoid doing a single base rate trip out of 250 rides?


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Like every other market with the possible exception of NYC, the rates here in DC suck
> 
> Here in DC the rates are 91 cents base fare/ 60 cents per mile/ 22.5 cents per minute/ $3.75 minimum fare
> 
> ...


so for every 10 minutes you wait, you make an extra $1.50 more per me. But, if I drive 10 miles...I make $1.90 more than you on the mileage part...so...splitting hairs I guess.

I don't do short rides.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> so for every 10 minutes you wait, you make an extra $1.50 more per me. But, if I drive 10 miles...I make $1.90 more than you on the mileage part...so...splitting hairs I guess.
> 
> I don't do short rides.


The only way you can totally avoid short rides is to ask the pax where they're going and cancel the ride if the trip is short.

At $1.95 minimum fare, there's probably plenty of ride screening going on in Wichita.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The only way you can totally avoid short rides is to ask the pax where they're going and cancel the ride if the trip is short.
> 
> At $1.95 minimum fare, there's probably plenty of ride screening going on in Wichita.


I am Uber pro, so I see how far the trip is before I have to accept. Plus, you have to factor in that Wichita tips 50% of the time on average....while Kansas City, you are lucky to get 40% tip rate.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The only way you can totally avoid short rides is to ask the pax where they're going and cancel the ride if the trip is short.
> 
> At $1.95 minimum fare, there's probably plenty of ride screening going on in Wichita.


What's a cancellation worth? Sounds like Wichita is prime shuffle town.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Again...I can see how far the ride is going to be! That is the advantage of PRO STATUS!!!!!!! Hello!!!!!??!??!?!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> I all only 4 weeks into driving uber... but I did have 18 declines... now all the sudden it went to only 11 declines!
> 
> I know, when i was new i was not accepting pings while i still had a pax with me, so that helped rack up my declines in the beginning (i didn't know any better at the time). i wonder if they gave forgiveness for that, or how my declines disappeared?!?!


Rolling 30 day period.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't look at just the per mile, as it's not a good picture. But you won't get most folks here to look past that one figure. And those are the same folks that when you say you made X, scream you aren't calculating your true expenses in gas + depreciation + 100 other factors. Look at what your base as Mileage + Time. Which you are making unless you are in gridlock or the time waiting for PAXHoles.

.87 + .07 you are coming out between .94 to 1.01 per mile (freeway about 1 mile per minute and in town about 2 miles per minute). Those prices are somewhat close to what Salt Lake used to be before they dropped the rates. My bread and butter airport run dropped $2-3/run when that happened. Now we are at $0.59 + $0.15 so I'm about $0.74-$0.89 per mile (factoring Mile+Time). So even given the .07 per minute, I would gladly go back to our old pay, which I think was about $0.80/mile and $0.09/min. I would take that Wichita rate, as the majority of my rides are 10+ miles in this market. Preferably I would want to go back 2-3 pay cuts ago! <sigh> ... anyway.... but anyway, those rates are better overall than what we have here, minus the min fare.

$2 for min fare is horrendous! I cringe at the $3 min I run occasionally. Thankfully Lyft is $4.12 min here and a lot of my drive times see surge + promos. And Park City Min Far is $5.25/Uber and $7.something/Lyft. Not always busy up there though until ski season kicks in.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> And until drivers figure it out, the rates will continue to decline. I am amazed that drivers can't connect the dots and realize that drivers have ultimate control of the rates and overall experience.


 Residents of a neighborhood might have control. A few people want to build a dog park. The majority of people may be against the idea. No people show up to fight it or protest. Next month they have a dog park. It's easy to talk about power and control but if you can't find it,where is it?


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You also get a lousy .75 base fare, a truly terrible 7 cents per minute, and a shockingly horrendous $1.95 minimum fare !!!
> 
> For $1.95, it's not even worth starting the car let alone drive to pick someone up.
> 
> ...


They hire new immigrants that don't even speak English, so they can't really read or understand what's going on. Can't even read what's being communicated on the app, don't have any real experience with US traffic laws, still new to our culture. I actually feel bad for them, let's say they are refugees or immigrants here for survival. I'm not mad at them. Our government uses them to get cheap labor for companies. They let the companies hire illegals without penalty. Allow people in without a work placement program and is at fault. The companies just use this situation to under cut the working class and then we feel anger and hate and sometimes turn against these poor people. But WTF, Uber? You tell me background check. Then you hire people that have less than 2 years residency or record.



kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> how much do you make per minute where you drive?


I get .3$ in north California. I tell the passengers to take their sweet time, it's 18$ per hour. Uber F's us like that. A small market might get above minimum wage on wait time, another market gets half that.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> The horrible 7.5 cents per minute is certainly a factor.


7.5 cents per minute?? That's terrible. They make it up in one way or another. Im getting .69 cents a mile but at least .24 cents a minute.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> 7.5 cents per minute?? That's terrible. They make it up in one way or another. Im getting .69 cents a mile but at least .24 cents a minute.


San Diego has no base fare and a crappy $3.00 minimum fare, which makes short trips a bust in San Diego.

The vast majority of markets have a base fare, which on average is around 70 cents, so you're losing around 70 cents per ride by not having a base fare.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> 7.5 cents per minute?? That's terrible. They make it up in one way or another. Im getting .69 cents a mile but at least .24 cents a minute.


Tampa Bay is .6528 per mile and only .0884 per minute. This per minute rate is why extra stops should have an extra charge. I'm siting there waiting at a rate which is less than $5.40 per hour. CRAZY.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

kos um uber said:


> View attachment 357508


How much time do you spend per day declining rides? That's 37 declines every single day.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> It resets each 30 day period.


I think it is based on a rolling 30-day calendar...meaning bad days will fall off, but not all at once.



kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Again...I can see how far the ride is going to be! That is the advantage of PRO STATUS!!!!!!! Hello!!!!!??!??!?!


You have to accept 6 of every 7 rides Uber sends you to remain an Uber Pro.

Do the math. That's a bunch of crappy rides.


----------



## Julles (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm new at this (6 weeks) and my acceptance rate is crap. 69%. I've never qualified for Uber Pro. How many crappy rides can I decline and how low can my acceptance rate go before I risk other consequences (other than not being Uber Pro or higher?)


----------



## Chi city Taxi (Aug 27, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> If u ran a company where disposable nonemployees were satisfied
> with pennies, you wouldn't give 'em dollars ?
> 
> Problem ain't uber
> Problem is the drivers✔


Oh my goodness!!! That is beautifully said!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Julles said:


> How many crappy rides can I decline and how low can my acceptance rate go before I risk other consequences (other than not being Uber Pro or higher?)


You can decline as many rides as you wish. My AR% on Lyft is often below 60%, and all they do is send you e-mails about how hurt they are over the damage you are causing to the community. I laugh when I get those.

Some people on UP have bragged about having AR% below 5%. Neither Lyft nor Uber will deactivate you for that. However, you will want to pay attention to your cancel rate. Those in the 20-30% range for cancels might find themselves in trouble someday.

I generally keep my cancels as low as possible. Those are reserved for special occasions only. Rejecting rides, however, is an hourly occurrence for me...especially on Lyft, where every ping is 15 minutes away. Screw that.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> And until drivers figure it out, the rates will continue to decline. I am amazed that drivers can't connect the dots and realize that drivers have ultimate control of the rates and overall experience.


"_I am amazed that drivers can't connect the dots"_

Simple because most drivers "think" like @nouberipo .
They wait for the government to help them, wait and talk, always with the talk and the blame game.

Rather than stopping the madness and deleting the driver's app. while taking responsibility for their lives.

Problem ain't uber
Problem is @nouberipo scared ? mentality ✔

?He makes me sick ?


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I support building the wall, but the wall won't help rideshare drivers because the vast majority of immigrant drivers are LEGAL immigrants.


And the immigrants make more money than they can ever have dreamed of in their home country,but only because everything is given to them for free in the U.S. Housing,food,medical and school. If i didnt have any bills i would do what they are doing all day long.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Julles said:


> I'm new at this (6 weeks) and my acceptance rate is crap. 69%. I've never qualified for Uber Pro. How many crappy rides can I decline and how low can my acceptance rate go before I risk other consequences (other than not being Uber Pro or higher?)


Hello and welcome to the forum! Don't let some of the negativity here get you down...this site is a wealth of resources to help you maximize earnings (or at least fun)!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> I all only 4 weeks into driving uber... but I did have 18 declines... now all the sudden it went to only 11 declines!
> 
> I know, when i was new i was not accepting pings while i still had a pax with me, so that helped rack up my declines in the beginning (i didn't know any better at the time). i wonder if they gave forgiveness for that, or how my declines disappeared?!?!


Rohit only has 12 fingers.

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


----------

